# Strange New Ladder



## Jsamuels201 (Sep 15, 2011)

So I'm currently doing a show in a local black box theatre and the first time I went up to the booth where they do their tech I noticed that in place of stairs they had this


I've never seen anything like it and i was wondering if any of you had. 

PS carrying a yamaha 01v sound console up this thing is not particularly easy.


----------



## rochem (Sep 15, 2011)

A performing arts center that I've worked at has this leading up to the booth of their black box. It's supposedly easier for people who don't climb ladders often (think executives and office-dwellers), but as someone who climbs ladders regularly, it's hard to use! After about a week of running up and down this thing, I was finally comfortable enough to get up and down pretty quick, but at first it would take me forever. Does anyone know if there's research or something to suggest that this is easier/safer/less demanding than a conventional ladder, or is this just an alternative someone found?


----------



## drummerboi316 (Sep 15, 2011)

I was told by my high school tech director (because we had one in the catwalks) that is was supposed to be easier when carrying heavy things because it's only a half step, and there's a rubber strip down the middle to rest the object on if you need to take a break. I have nothing to document this is true though....

But I do agree, as someone who frequents ladders and stairs, it's finicky to use.


----------



## josh88 (Sep 15, 2011)

I've seen them around some and have seen a lot of stuff in marine settings though in 80% of those cases the treads aren't staggered like that, they have a step all the way across. In a marine setting they make a lot of sense because you dont need the horizontal space for a whole set of stairs this way. I've been on lots of ladders and no matter how steep or shallow they that transition from top step to other surface is always awkward.


----------



## Footer (Sep 15, 2011)

Its a ships ladder. Pretty common actually. You go up it facing it and go down it facing away from it... letting your but ride on that rubber strip in the center.


----------



## Lambda (Sep 15, 2011)

Ah, we have one of these leading to our booth. There wasn't enough space for stairs but a ladder would be difficult to carry things up, so we've got these. It's always fun to carry our ETC express up and down them. There is an advantage though: People get intimidated by them, and if they need to talk to someone in the booth they usually stay at the bottom.


----------



## Footer (Sep 15, 2011)

Lambda said:


> Ah, we have one of these leading to our booth. There wasn't enough space for stairs but a ladder would be difficult to carry things up, so we've got these. It's always fun to carry our ETC express up and down them. There is an advantage though: People get intimidated by them, and if they need to talk to someone in the booth they usually stay at the bottom.


 
Rope and sheave is the way to go then.


----------



## cdub260 (Sep 15, 2011)

We've got one going up to the mezzanine backstage at the Pageant. I find it's very convenient and easy to climb, not so easy for moving equipment. I use our scissor lift to transport equipment to and from the mez.


----------



## JChenault (Sep 16, 2011)

I've seen this in a warehouse it was explained to me that it is considered a replacement for a stair ( hot a ladder) and it was chosen for it's smaller footprint.

My supposition was that OSHA has more stringent requirements for ladders ( cage over 8 feet for example ) that these funky stairs start making more sense in some installations.


----------



## tjrobb (Sep 16, 2011)

IIRC, the actual name is "alternating tread stairs" according to OSHA.


----------



## JohnD (Feb 10, 2012)

They are also known as a "Jefferson Stair"
Alternate Tread (ladder stair or Jefferson Stair)


----------



## teqniqal (Feb 10, 2012)

They are also known as "Lapeyre Stairs". More info here: Lapeyre Stair-Steel Stairs, Alternating Tread Stairs,Work Platforms


----------

